# Deere 44 snowblower pulleys specification change?



## allserene (Nov 3, 2019)

My 44 snowblower 2010 had two pulleys, both of which had a circumference that was larger on one side than the other. One of them wore out (the right side idler, not the left tensioner side one), and the dealer sold me a new pulley that was the same circumference on both sides... He said that Deere had decided to make them all with the same 'lip' size and not with one belled out and bigger than the other.


It seems to be working ok on the passive right side, but if the tensioner side breaks I would feel uncomfortable with a tensioner that had no wide top lip... 



Thoughts ?


----------



## allserene (Nov 3, 2019)

The Deere part number for the latest 44 blower doesn't help as my "belled out" pulleys are not shown anywhere.... Seems the latest 2019 version snowblower details is all you can get online, and finding a part number for a 10 year old Deere 44 snowblower is impossible, and the part numbers and their design have all changed. Asking a question on amazon parts is useless as nobody understands what I mean by "a pulley where one side rim has a longer circumference than the other".... I might as well be speaking serbo-croat with a hint of Finnish for all the understanding I get...


----------

